# Trackman Marble scrolling



## MacroHans (Sep 23, 2016)

My Logitech Wireless Trackball M570 has suddenly got the "No pairing" problem. Because of old RSI problems a standard mouse is no option. I would prefer to use a wired trackball, but there are just a few available. 
 I am trying to replace it with a wired Trackman Marble. I think I can get used to it for standard OS activities, but until now it is a disaster in Lightroom.
Is there someone in this Lightroom community that can explain how this trackball should be configured for scrolling in Lightroom?

Thanks, Hans

p.s. I have a pen tablet, which I see as a useful addition to a mouse/trackball in photo editing.


----------



## tspear (Sep 23, 2016)

I have one, I use button 4 to control scrolling. At least in theory, I have really given up on that functionality on trackball.
Instead I use the Navigation panel to click where I want to go, or use the arrow buttons on the keyboard.


----------



## MacroHans (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you Tim.
Just what I thought. It will have to go back then.


----------



## tspear (Sep 24, 2016)

MacroHans said:


> Thank you Tim.
> Just what I thought. It will have to go back then.



Just to be clear, the scrolling works. It just is an odd motion for me.
My suggestion if you like Trackballs is actually a touchpad. The multi-touch finger aspect works really well. I use the touchpad on my MBP with Lr.


----------

